# Here go my amber corners



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I liked the idea of the amber corners, and I finally went out and got that Krylon Paint. I think it looks good, although I think I put too much on, and it might lean more towards a redish color, but still looks nice. I did it out in my backyard, and therefore got some crap on it, which you can see up close. Im looking forward to making my tails red one of these days.




















And there is two more pics on the site, nothing exciting.

http://www.sounddomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=221419&page=6


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
Its got a reddish (as opposed to yellow) hue. But otherwise it looks nice. 

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

how many coats did u spray on... i cant believe it got so reddish. have u turned them on at night yet? i hope they dont blink red or else the cops wouldnt like it i had 2 sets of corners when i did it and i had one set as a test pair and i put about 5 coats and it got orange... i cant believe it got 2 red.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'm assuming u painted them on the outside.........they dont seem reddish to me, but they do seem pretty dark


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think i'm gonna take my stock corners and paint them orange like u did with that krylon paint, and in case i mess up i still have my clears to put on, i wasnt really diggin the amber corners but lately theyve grown on me i guess


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

where can you get this paint again? Michaels? or is there another place?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I hit up Michaels, and they didnt have it. Then I went to Pearls, its a huge craft store, it has everything and then some. I dont know how spread out they are, but they are sure to have it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u can pick up a can of krylon paint over at autozone too


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Man,those are almost red.My friend uses Tamiya or Gunze Sangyo clear orange to paint their signals amber(for JDM EG)and top it off with the same brand of clear coat after the amber has completely cured.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i got mine at micheals, i had to look forever to find it, but it was down towards all the other paints, right with the stained glass stuff, all the way on the bottom shelf


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *i got mine at micheals, i had to look forever to find it, but it was down towards all the other paints, right with the stained glass stuff, all the way on the bottom shelf *


thanks, next time i go to south jersey and i happen to visit Michaels, i'll know just where to look in the store


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

there's actually a guy who lives in japan thats selling the Lucino all amber corners. you can find some info on the sr20deforum, in the cosmetic modification section.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that guy said it doesnt fit and he waitin 3-4 month or more tryin to see if he can get the ones that will fit.

that for the corners though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the amber corners on some colors, but other colors don't compliment the amber as well. I think you're prolly the first in our color (teal) to have the amber corners, but I honestly think that the clear ones would look cleaner on teal. Not to step on your project or anything, Jus IMO.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

hmm, well im kinda likin the way that looks, i got spare corners layin around so i may try that out, now let me get this right before i do it, you spray the outside of the corner with some paint from the craft store, what color is it exactly and what is it called??


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah. Make sure you clean the outside first. I just took some pain thinner and cleaned it up a little. Then I wiped it off with a rag/towel, and then I taped up the black rubber parts of it, and then laid on some coats of the paint. I let it dry for an hour, just so I know its dry, and then I put on some clear coat. I used krylon crystal clear coat, but I guess any clear coat is fine, and then waited another hour.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks for the info, im gonna give a try sometime and ill let everyone know how it comes out


----------

